# Need holster recommendations for Beretta 9000SF



## Hokkmike (Oct 22, 2007)

Need holster recommendations for Beretta 9000SF

I am looking for a holster for my Beretta 9000SF. Preferably, a nylon hip holster with loop for a belt and/or a clip-on. Most of these have a pouch for an extra magazine. I've found the holsters but this pistol is NOT on people's size charts. If you have one of these:

http://products.berettausa.com/frame...=9000S&descr=1

Please tell me what you are using! I would really APPRECIATE IT!


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Holster for 9000*

Is this what you have in mind? http://www.holsterss.com/servlet/Detail?no=19 
Here's the manf. web site, too: http://www.protechoutdoors.com/index.htm 
They also make models for guns with lasers mounted on the rail.
Have fun.


----------



## jpserra (Dec 21, 2006)

*Damned few...*



Hokkmike said:


> Need holster recommendations for Beretta 9000SF
> 
> I am looking for a holster for my Beretta 9000SF. Preferably, a nylon hip holster with loop for a belt and/or a clip-on. Most of these have a pouch for an extra magazine. I've found the holsters but this pistol is NOT on people's size charts. If you have one of these:
> 
> ...


Damned few selections out there. I found a Fobus that I like, because of the quick mount. Good luck to you.

JP


----------

